# Finally here! Another giveaway of the Vaporesso Gen kit with Axon chip



## Vaporesso (26/7/19)

Winners Announcement! 

Thanks so much for all your participation. Congratulations to below winners who will win a Gen with Axon Chip
@Dimi 
@AZAM-ZN 
@GerritVisagie 

Please DM us within 48 hours to claim your prize with your delivery information
More events will be coming for you specially, stay tuned!

Hi SA fans,

At the end of July, Vaporesso is back to giving away *3 Gen kits* to this community to fulfill your great time in July.
Guess you all hear about our *Gen with Skrr S Kit* more or less, positive or negative. That might be a good chance to win one and test yourself

Let's review the highlight features again:

1. *220W in a 107 gram body* that feels smooth yet textured and durable
2. The new Axon chip with new UI, functional but *easy to understand and operate*
3. *Innovative Pulse Mode* which boosts throughout every inhale which delivery extra flavor and clouds
4. *Recognize the coil automatically*, even the TC coils, just one step to temperature control
5. *Power ECO mode* helping with longer battery backup time
6. *2.5A Fast Charging* fully charge in 60 minutes
7. VW/VT/VV/SP mode from Omni board all in *DIY mode*

*How to enter*
To enter, pelase *comment below which feature you care most*.
Check them out if you'd like!

You can also enter on our Facebook and Instagram for more entries

*Winners will be announced on August 2nd*.
Good luck to you all! We are really excited to introduce the Gen and can't wait to hear about what you guys think of it.
Hope you have a wonderful July!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (26/7/19)

Power Eco Mode!!
@StompieZA @Resistance @RainstormZA @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/7/19)

Pulse mode
@Jai Haze

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## StephenE (26/7/19)

*220W in a 107 gram body*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wesley (26/7/19)

For me the *Innovative Pulse Mode* seems like a pretty awesome feature, haven't tried anything like this before.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (26/7/19)

The *Innovative Pulse Mode* seems very interesting. Would love to try it out!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/7/19)

Innovative Pulse Mode FTW!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Coud N9ne (26/7/19)

ECO MODE!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (26/7/19)

I can jump in here and confirm that the Pulse mode is excellent! Really hits extra hard using this mode!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (26/7/19)

Innovative Pulse mode! Sounds like a digital potentiometer! Absolute class! Amped for this one!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Humbolt (26/7/19)

Innovative Pulse Mode seems interesting

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaun2707 (26/7/19)

Ecomode sounds like a winner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (26/7/19)

Looks sexy and packs a punch

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (26/7/19)

3. *Innovative Pulse Mode* which boosts throughout every inhale which delivery extra flavor and clouds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dimi (26/7/19)

*Recognize the coil automatically*, even the TC coils, just one step to temperature control. Would love to try this feature out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/19)

Innovative Pulse Mode 
@Puff the Magic Dragon @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA (26/7/19)

The new Axon chip with new UI, functional but *easy to understand and operate* and the red colour is awesome too!

@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/7/19)

*2.5A Fast Charging* fully charge in 60 minutes

@Raindance @Hooked @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Safz_b (26/7/19)

*Innovative Pulse Mode!!!!*
*
*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/7/19)

I like the GEN's Soft-touch casing and great colours.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (26/7/19)

There's so many great features,but I love me a fast charging mod.2.5A fast charging whoohoo!

@hot.chillie35 
@StephenE
@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DougP (26/7/19)

The scratch proof casing and color schemes 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey (26/7/19)

Definitely Ecco mode and Puls mode, and it looks stunning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Largo (26/7/19)

For me there are some interesting features.

Innovative Pulse Mode
2.5A charging
Recognize the coil automatically
I want to try it all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (26/7/19)

Lots of great features but not mentioned and what attracts me most are the great looks of this device.

Thanks @Faiyaz Cheulkar for telling me about this.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## henypretvaper (26/7/19)

The 2,5 amp fast charging and the weight of the mod!!! And of course the looks!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jmpb (26/7/19)

Definitely the 2.5amp fast charge 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/7/19)

The Innovative Pulse Mode Stands out for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AZAM-ZN (27/7/19)

2.5A fast charging , the stunning colours on offer and the weight of the device

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## La_Navidad (27/7/19)

*Power ECO mode *is a nice feature, my vote for this one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dil (27/7/19)

Pulse Mode FTWWW!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marianka Pelser (27/7/19)

Innovative Pulse Mode

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (27/7/19)

Innovative Pulse Mode 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (27/7/19)

Most definitely the Pulse Mode!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/7/19)

Power Eco mode sounds good to me.
Thanks for the comp @Vaporesso .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShamZ (29/7/19)

The innovative Pulse mode for me too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (29/7/19)

It's 220W in a 107 gram body 

Thanks for the chance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Acidkill (29/7/19)

pulse mode

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dunskoy (29/7/19)

220W in a 107 gram body that feels smooth yet textured and durable.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/7/19)

I like the pulse mode. 
Sounds very interesting to say the least


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marsha Push (1/8/19)

Innovative Pulse Mode is a winner for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187 (1/8/19)

The Power Eco mode sounds interesting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporesso (1/8/19)

One day left! Don't forget to join now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Safz_b (1/8/19)

Power Eco mode
Innovative pulse mode
2.5A fast charge
Gosh how do you choose one to like 
Plus its quite nice looking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (2/8/19)

Mmmmm so today is the day!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/8/19)

Good luck everyone!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lionel10 (2/8/19)

*Recognize the coil automatically*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (2/8/19)

The tension builds....

Good luck to all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaakira.j (2/8/19)

*220W in a 107 gram body*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (2/8/19)

Safz_b said:


> Power Eco mode
> Innovative pulse mode
> 2.5A fast charge
> Gosh how do you choose one to like
> Plus its quite nice looking


Ay in shaa Allah it's us, this one is sweeeeet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (2/8/19)

Winners Announcement! 

Thanks so much for all your participation. Congratulations to below winners who will win a Gen with Axon Chip
@Dimi 
@AZAM-ZN 
@GerritVisagie 

Please DM us within 48 hours to claim your prize with your delivery information
More events will be coming for you specially, stay tuned!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/8/19)

Oh wow! Awesome news for a Friday! Thank you very much. 
Congrats to the other winners!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## AZAM-ZN (2/8/19)

Vaporesso said:


> Winners Announcement!
> 
> Thanks so much for all your participation. Congratulations to below winners who will win a Gen with Axon Chip
> @Dimi
> ...




Friday Bliss!! Thank u Vaporesso.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (2/8/19)

Well up guys! @Dimi @GerritVisagie @AZAM-ZN winner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (2/8/19)

Congrats guys!!
Enjoy your prizes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (2/8/19)

Congratulations @Dimi @AZAM-ZN @GerritVisagie and thank you @Vaporesso for the competition.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (2/8/19)

Congrats to all the winners!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dimi (2/8/19)

Wow that’s awesome thank you to Vaporesso for amazing prize

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dimi (2/8/19)

Just to confirm is DM the same as PM

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (2/8/19)

Dimi said:


> Just to confirm is DM the same as PM



Yes it is @Dimi
I suggest send them a PM the normal way you send PMs here on the forum

Congrats on the win and enjoy the prize

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (2/8/19)

Congratulations guys, you are gonna love the GEN!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dimi (2/8/19)

Silver said:


> Yes it is @Dimi
> I suggest send them a PM the normal way you send PMs here on the forum
> 
> Congrats on the win and enjoy the prize


Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Safz_b (2/8/19)

Congrats to the winners!!!!
@Dimi 
@GerritVisagie 
@AZAM-ZN

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (3/8/19)

Congrats
@Dimi @AZAM-ZN @GerritVisagie and Thanks @Vaporesso for the awesome competition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dimi (28/10/19)

Has anyone received their prizes yet


----------



## AZAM-ZN (28/10/19)

Hi Dimi


Dimi said:


> Has anyone received their prizes yet


Nothing as yet bud....


----------



## Dimi (28/10/19)

My tracking number says its expired, have PMed Vaperesso so lets see


----------



## GerritVisagie (29/10/19)

Also still waiting. 
Mine was last updated 19/09 in Belgium. 

And now, i check to see the date, mine also expired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (29/10/19)

They should have sent it via DHL rather...eish

I have sent a whatsapp to the marketing manager at vaporesso to check what is going on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (29/10/19)

@Vaporesso


----------



## Dimi (29/10/19)

Got a reply from Vaperesso to ask if we could check with out local post office.

Will check later on today


----------



## Dimi (29/10/19)

Hopefully it did not go to Belguim lol


----------



## MRHarris1 (29/10/19)

Dimi said:


> Hopefully it did not go to Belguim lol


My price that I won from them in September went to Belgium. I'm also still waiting for it. I PM'd them to find out if there is a alternative tracking number from Belgium, but still waiting for a reply...

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimi (29/10/19)

Confirmed on our post office website that the parcel is sitting at the Belguim post office. Have sent a PM and will wait for their reply


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/3/20)

It has finally arrived!
It took a small detour as we moved to NZ, so I had a mate ship it from SA. 

WHOOP WHOOP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

